# What kind of women get cheated on?



## confused55 (Apr 30, 2011)

Something I have begun to wonder about is what type of women do husbands cheat on? Is there a type?

Since this has happened to me, I've been thinking that almost all of the women I know who've had their husbands cheat are your typical really nice caring person who does everything around the house, cooks, bakes, does a lot with the kids, etc. 

Meanwhile, the ones that are real b's that are quite selfish and make their husbands their slaves, don't seem to get cheated on. Is this because the husbands are afraid of them or what?

What are your experiences with this?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

All kinds of women. There is no "type." 

Just as there is no "type" of man that gets cheated on. 

Re: your post--I've known some real b!tches who have been cheated on. As well as real a$$holes.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

The ones who have husbands willing to cheat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Reset your thinking.

The more important question, the one that matters is.. What kind of man/woman cheats.

This is not your fault, nothing is wrong with your personality and this could have just as easily happened to you regardless of whether you were a ball busting, self centered dominatrix or a passive, wall flower. 

Please try not to focus on what you could have done differently, or what was 'wrong' with you. The answer is NOTHING. The problem is with your husband. It's about what he could have done differently, and whats 'wrong' with him. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Reset your thinking.
> 
> The more important question, the one that matters is.. What kind of man/woman cheats.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Let's see? J-Lo, Sandra Bullock, Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, it's the cheaters' issue. They lack a level of intimacy and 
once they hit that wall, they run and find something "more fulfilling" when in essence, it's just a distraction and shallow.

It's easy and makes them feel good. Just my opinion.


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

in my own POV,it always depeds on every situation,most of the women i know who got cheated on,became a different person after the marriage and that is when the husband gets bored or some sorth. we as women would always think that pleasing our husbands by cooking,cleaning the house etc. would make them cling to us but that thinking was so wrong,in my experience and what i have read in the book "why men marry *****es",guys would stick to the woman who has her own principle,independence and self assured.independence is what makes a woman attractive to any guy.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

confused55 said:


> Something I have begun to wonder about is what type of women do husbands cheat on? Is there a type?


Yes, the type who has a husband who is a coward. 
Better to deceive/lie/gas light/blame shift/expose to STD's.
100% of all cheaters are at their very root, cowards.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yes, the type who has a husband who is a coward.
> Better to deceive/lie/gas light/blame shift/expose to STD's.
> 100% of all cheaters are at their very root, cowards.


:iagree: Ab-so-lootley.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Not intended as a "Bail out" excuse for my ex wifes actions, but
I think she was going thru something.
I believe several deaths in her family and continued years of spending ALL she had and the massive debt led to a form of depression. Then she goes to the doc and tells him shes suffering from "anxiety". He prescribes medicine for "anxiety". not depression.
Xanax, for her led to a dulling of any "feeling" about anything at all.
Then, I think a bit of a midlife crisis was added to the mix, and it was ALLLLL over for me after that.
The first person to come along and show her an interest and give her that ego-boost was all it took.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

I think this is a difficult question. There are three, interdependent variables related to cheating. The wife, he husband, and the marriage.

Sometimes, cheating is simply about a narcissistic, or even psychopathic spouse doing what's good for them in the moment. In this case, there is absolutely nothing that the other spouse could do to prevent it.

Sometimes, cheating is about a spouse that has been mistreated trying to find solace outside the marriage. If the marriage had been strong, or the other spouse more attendant to the other's needs, then the cheating probably wouldn't have happened.

Sometimes, cheating just sneaks up on people. Too many nights out with the guys/girls, and partying like a single person. At the present time, the single lifestyle is the hook up lifestyle. If you allow your husband or wife to live a hook up lifestyle, the odds are pretty good that he or she will eventually hook up with someone. This can be true regardless of the strength of the marriage, or the disloyal spouse's happiness with the loyal spouse.

In the last two scenarios, I think spouses who are abusive or who don't set appropriate boundaries may be more likely to be cheated on. In this sense, I think there are actions that people can take to make your spouse less likely to cheat on you.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Elin Nordegren - Tiger's ex wife, she got cheated on. 

elin nordegren - Google Search


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Halle Berry
Jessica Biel 
Sienna Miller
Christina Milian
Maria Shriver
Eva Longoria 
Hillary Clinton
Elizabeth Hurley
Garcelle Beauvais
Victoria Beckham
Princess Diana of Wales


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Jackie Kennedy


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

that's a great response.....


----------



## MsTaylor (Feb 23, 2013)

I know it's an old one but worth chiming in and refreshing it since women will continue being cheated on.

You won't like this answer but it is the fundamental, bottom line reason you get cheated on. Every suggestion in this thread so far is nothing more than misguided rationales and excuses.

The real reason you get cheated on is because we are sexually reproductive mating animals hard wired toward many mates, we are not sexually exclusive under any circumstances, nor are we "supposed to" get married and find soul mates.

Monogamy, for the record is misused. It does not mean sexual exclusivity with a single mate and never did. It is a legal term that means marriage to one spouse (at a time). So if you're married and stay married to one person then you're definitely monogamous (while it lasts) and still find yourself being cheated on left and right.

Your husbands and your wives go elsewhere because they're hard wired to and there is nothing you'll ever do to prevent it.

You set yourselves up for it by pinning your entire life on an unrealistic impossible fairy tale to begin with, assuming sex and love are mutually exclusive and you can simply "choose" to mate for life. Humans do not mate for life. You can get married and be married your entire life but that has nothing to do with how you are constructed - which is for multiple mates.

Sexual compulsion (that you mistakenly refer to as attraction) is not some emotional reservoir that you can "choose" to turn on and off like a light switch. That biochemistry you cannot change, and pitifully, it's entirely hard wired alongside your entire menstrual cycle - you cause it biochemically, as do all fertile, suitable mates in the vicinity of an available male - and whether or not he's married is utterly irrelevant to this reality.

Also, women who think their entire point in life is to find a soul mate, get married for life to one person are also the sorts who do not understand the reality of who and what they are, and they put some kind of emotional value on their body parts and use them as negotiation tools.

A guy cheats BECAUSE HE CAN. Because any other female out there that finds herself sexually compelled to him will give him the option. Guys cheat because they have options...and they have options because we are not monogamous, sexually exclusive animals and women who think they can wish it away, deny this reality, and "choose" some silliness about being in love and intimacy, will inevitably be cheated on before it's all said and done, and usually within the first 3 years of the relationship itself.

When you are unrealistic and uneducated about your actual role here as a female and think it's all controllable from the social level by choice, and you use your vagina as some kind of measure of your self worth, then you will be cheated on repeatedly.

The "other woman" is not a "home wrecker" and she's not a b1tch, not a skank, not some evil entity that seeks to destroy all that is good in your world, nor did she "make" your husband go to her. (Well, technically she does via biochemistry itself, as all women are capable of doing for precisely the same reason). The "other woman" is simply a woman who is a suitable mate for him, and he recognize the appeal and she facilitated it. 

She's under no obligation to "respect" your marriage when your own spouse won't respect it. She didn't make you any vows or promises and she's looking after her OWN sexual/mating interests over and above yours. In that competition, you simply lost to a woman he found more appealing than you and he chose to indulge it.

When you ask guys why they cheat, they tell you over and over and over, yet you think they're being shallow - because YOU have put unrealistic expectations on a relationship with some kind of life long shelf life that is never going to happen, nor has it EVER happened in this species. You set yourself up for it.

A guy cheats because he can. He cheats because he has options. If a guy isn't cheating, it's because he has no options to do so (i.e. other women don't find him appealing enough to bother with). A guy cheats when he encounters a woman that ignites his sexual interest - and she's sexy TO HIM (whether you think she is is beside the point and likewise irrelevant). All of them, even the fat gross guys who couldn't get one if they tried, PREFER - read: are insanely sexually aroused and interested in a woman who is sexy, with a great, toned figure, nice breasts, tight round butt, flat stomach, naturally beautiful with or without makeup, shapely toned legs and arms.

That's physical and you think he's being shallow. He is not. He is hard wired to find that physically appealing and he is hard wired to desire to have sex with it.

When you get married, spit out a few kids and pork out to 270lbs, he finds you physically repulsive even if he loves you. But the sight of you grosses him out...and when a tight, shapely attractive female gives him an option, not only will he take it, HE WILL NOT FEEL GUILTY about it for even a second. He feels entitled to it. 

You get cheated on because we are NOT sexually exclusive species. Never were, never will be. As long as you force and needle some guy into marrying you with a price tag on your vagina, thinking he has to be with you and only you forever, has to love you and only you forever, has to be sexually attracted only to you forever, YOU'RE GETTING CHEATED ON - Mother Nature herself will guarantee it.

I know you won't like it and will start protesting...but the above is factual reality. And that IS the answer.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Halle Berry
> Jessica Biel
> Sienna Miller
> Christina Milian
> ...


Wait, is this a list of women who don't put out to their husbands?

Kidding....


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll postpone contemplating the inwardness of my navel and respond to your post whilst the pipe makes it's way around the circle of friends. 

"*man cheats because he can*!" Deep. Very deep indeed.

Man can also rape. 

Man can also murder. 

Man can also steal. 

Why spend time, energy, and resources trying to figure out serial killers, child rapists, etc. They do it because they CAN!.

Where's that darn pipe?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

confused55 said:


> Something I have begun to wonder about is what type of women do husbands cheat on? Is there a type?
> 
> Since this has happened to me, I've been thinking that almost all of the women I know who've had their husbands cheat are your typical really nice caring person who does everything around the house, cooks, bakes, does a lot with the kids, etc.
> 
> ...



There is no type everyone gets cheated on.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

What kind of people get mugged ?

What kind of people get raped ?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MsTaylor, your post is so full of utter nonsense it isn't even funny. 



MsTaylor said:


> I know it's an old one but worth chiming in and refreshing it since women will continue being cheated on.
> 
> You won't like this answer but it is the fundamental, bottom line reason you get cheated on. Every suggestion in this thread so far is nothing more than misguided rationales and excuses.
> 
> ...


Ahh, would you be one who follows "progressive love" theory? The above sounds like that stuff spewed by the one who started that garbage.



MsTaylor said:


> Your husbands and your wives go elsewhere because they're hard wired to and there is nothing you'll ever do to prevent it.
> 
> You set yourselves up for it by pinning your entire life on an unrealistic impossible fairy tale to begin with, assuming sex and love are mutually exclusive and you can simply "choose" to mate for life. Humans do not mate for life. You can get married and be married your entire life but that has nothing to do with how you are constructed - which is for multiple mates.
> 
> ...


Ahh, so nice to see how the other side rationalizes their behavior. Maybe YOU weren't wired to mate for life, but you CANNOT speak for every single person on the planet.



MsTaylor said:


> A guy cheats BECAUSE HE CAN. Because any other female out there that finds herself sexually compelled to him will give him the option. Guys cheat because they have options...and they have options because we are not monogamous, sexually exclusive animals and women who think they can wish it away, deny this reality, and "choose" some silliness about being in love and intimacy, will inevitably be cheated on before it's all said and done, and usually within the first 3 years of the relationship itself.
> 
> When you are unrealistic and uneducated about your actual role here as a female and think it's all controllable from the social level by choice, and you use your vagina as some kind of measure of your self worth, then you will be cheated on repeatedly.


No, people cheat because they selfishly believe they are entitled to it. They do it because they believe they are "hardwired" that way, as you seem to think. And that you specifically stated that it happens within the first three years is very telling.



MsTaylor said:


> The "other woman" is not a "home wrecker" and she's not a b1tch, not a skank, not some evil entity that seeks to destroy all that is good in your world, nor did she "make" your husband go to her. (Well, technically she does via biochemistry itself, as all women are capable of doing for precisely the same reason). The "other woman" is simply a woman who is a suitable mate for him, and he recognize the appeal and she facilitated it.
> 
> She's under no obligation to "respect" your marriage when your own spouse won't respect it. She didn't make you any vows or promises and she's looking after her OWN sexual/mating interests over and above yours. In that competition, you simply lost to a woman he found more appealing than you and he chose to indulge it.


Give me a break. While it is true, SHE did not make vows to the spouse, the OW IS culpable once she is made aware of the fact that the man is married. The WH has more of the blame, but the OW is NOT innocent.



MsTaylor said:


> When you ask guys why they cheat, they tell you over and over and over, yet you think they're being shallow - because YOU have put unrealistic expectations on a relationship with some kind of life long shelf life that is never going to happen, nor has it EVER happened in this species. You set yourself up for it.
> 
> A guy cheats because he can. He cheats because he has options. *If a guy isn't cheating, it's because he has no options to do so* (i.e. other women don't find him appealing enough to bother with). A guy cheats when he encounters a woman that ignites his sexual interest - and she's sexy TO HIM (whether you think she is is beside the point and likewise irrelevant). All of them, even the fat gross guys who couldn't get one if they tried, PREFER - read: are insanely sexually aroused and interested in a woman who is sexy, with a great, toned figure, nice breasts, tight round butt, flat stomach, naturally beautiful with or without makeup, shapely toned legs and arms.
> 
> That's physical and you think he's being shallow. He is not. He is hard wired to find that physically appealing and he is hard wired to desire to have sex with it.


And this part... so full of sh!t it isn't funny. Even men who are presented with the opportunity choose NOT to cheat. Not because is interest isn't piqued, but because he has the integrity to KEEP his vows... to remain FAITHFUL. 



MsTaylor said:


> When you get married, spit out a few kids and pork out to 270lbs, he finds you physically repulsive even if he loves you. But the sight of you grosses him out...and when a tight, shapely attractive female gives him an option, not only will he take it, HE WILL NOT FEEL GUILTY about it for even a second. He feels entitled to it.
> 
> You get cheated on because we are NOT sexually exclusive species. Never were, never will be. As long as you force and needle some guy into marrying you with a price tag on your vagina, thinking he has to be with you and only you forever, has to love you and only you forever, has to be sexually attracted only to you forever, YOU'RE GETTING CHEATED ON - Mother Nature herself will guarantee it.
> 
> I know you won't like it and will start protesting...but the above is factual reality. And that IS the answer.


Again... sh!t. My own mother was less than 120 pounds, 5'2" tall when she married my dad. She gained over 100 pounds over the course of their marriage. He was a truck driver. My dad, when presented with the opportunity, turned the woman down, FLAT. Why? Because he takes his vows seriously. He was attracted to her when they married, and when she gained the weight. 

So, this begs the question... which are you trying to rationalize? Your own actions as an OW or that of your own WH? Because I find it odd that someone would resurrect a dead thread just to fulfill his or her own agenda. 

People cheat, not because they are "hardwired" to mate with many people throughout their lives, but because they are selfish @$$holes (or b!tches, take your pick) who don't give a damn about their spouses...at least at that moment/time. And SOME can be reformed, whether you believe it or not, MsTaylor.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Maricha,

As usual, you have posted another thoughtfully crafted and eloquent post. Love it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

MsTaylor said:


> I know it's an old one but worth chiming in and refreshing it since women will continue being cheated on.
> 
> You won't like this answer but it is the fundamental, bottom line reason you get cheated on. Every suggestion in this thread so far is nothing more than misguided rationales and excuses.
> 
> ...


Goddamn!!

That much cold hard objective truth is not going to go over well here but I sure appreciated it!!

I'll even come back and "Like" it when I'm not on mobile.

Great post!!


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mistress Taylor, 
I can only surmise from your post that you should thank God your mother didn't abort you to keep her sexy, great, toned figure, nice breasts, tight round butt, flat stomach, naturally beautiful with or without makeup, shapely toned legs and arms. Further we gather that as a result of her spitting you out, that she porked out to 270lbs, and your Dad found her physically repulsive even if he loved her. But the sight of her grossed him out...and when a tight, shapely attractive female gave him an option, not only did he take it, HE DID NOT FEEL GUILTY about it for even a second. He felt entitled to it. 

Hence your presence here teaching us a 'lesson' about the deranged thinking of an immature 20 something year old bitter s!ut who exacts her revenge by preying on married jerks who are really just using her. At the end of the day a gigantic divide exists between the type of woman a man brings home to meet his mother / publicly declares to the world as his wife and the type he keeps a secret. Luckily no man will bring you home, not even to meet his dog, so you won't ever have to worry about growing old, sagging, spitting kids or porking out to 270, so that your husband will naturally vomit when he sees you. Mother Nature has natural cures for OW/OM, you will find them out soon enough.

Unlike animals who copulate on instinctual timetables, human beings have the ability to utilize their brains to make choices. A man chooses a woman to be his wife in the same way he chooses to cheat with a woman who makes herself his option. This option often places her greatest worth on her vagina as the misguided thought in her mind is that her vagina was too powerful for him to not choose versus the fact that it was freely offered. Therefore her vagina is trumping the one wearing the ring. Anyone will take what is free. Lets all following your thinking and stockpile innocent children for the government to raise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Values, the ability to determine consequences and self control is what seprates us from the animals. The trouble with the animal post is that it ignores all that. I even taught my dog to let me know when she has to go out so she doesnt **** on my floor.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

MsTaylor said:


> I know it's an old one but worth chiming in and refreshing it since women will continue being cheated on.
> 
> You won't like this answer but it is the fundamental, bottom line reason you get cheated on. Every suggestion in this thread so far is nothing more than misguided rationales and excuses.
> 
> ...


No that is not why a woman gets cheated on. That is why men will always be attracted to more than one woman. Women get cheated on because some men lack the character to keep it in their pants when they have a wife and children sitting at home. It's not that difficult.

Sorry honey that I broke our vows and trust, destroyed our marriage and created instability in our children's lives ... it's not my fault ... it's biological.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

MsTaylor said:


> I know it's an old one but worth chiming in and refreshing it since women will continue being cheated on.
> ------
> Skipping the most
> ------
> I know you won't like it and will start protesting...but the above is factual reality. And that IS the answer.


Bal, bla, bla.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Many OWs aka home-wreckers are lazy b!tches who do not wish to take the time to invest in the life of a man and build a future with him. A married man is "ready-made". A very viable option for a lazy a$$ woman who wants to take, take, take with her only payment being her so very valuable price-tagged vagina. 

A married man is seen as "stable" emotionally, financially and sexually - limited exposure to stds, in comparison to a single man. All she feels she has to do is open her legs to "move in", into the house, car and bank accounts the wife helped him build for their children's future. Her goal is to wallow in his children's inheritance, like the swine with a gold ring in her nose. Too many times, Mother Nature shows her that that's all she really is...pork. 

How many OWs would have really taken a chance with a WH, if they had known him before he ever got married? What they are enjoying is the by and end product of serious grooming from years and years of a blood, sweat and tears investment. Hence the misperception that the married man standing infront of them is and always was who he is. I used to think men go after younger women because they were so youthful fresh and perky, but i have now come to realize its because they are dumb enough for an easy sell. So let him enjoy your slice of cake while you offer it. Most married men never leave their wives and children for a 2-bit wh0re. That's reality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Calibre12 said:


> Many OWs aka home-wreckers are lazy b!tches who do not wish to take the time to invest in the life of a man and build a future with him. A married man is "ready-made". A very viable option for a lazy a$$ woman who wants to take, take, take with her only payment being her so very valuable price-tagged vagina.
> 
> A married man is seen as "stable" emotionally, financially and sexually - limited exposure to stds, in comparison to a single man. All she feels she has to do is open her legs to "move in", into the house, car and bank accounts the wife helped him build for their children's future. Her goal is to wallow in his children's inheritance, like the swine with a gold ring in her nose. Too many times, Mother Nature shows her that that's all she really is...pork.
> 
> ...


Ha! Well then there are a lot of OW who are in for a surprise. I know quite a few guys with good careers and decent bank accounts who ended up bankrupt after a divorce. It was either that or live on ramen noodles. They HAD a house the OW could move into ... while they were married. Now they are renting. Some of them HAD really nice cars ... while they were married. Some of them are currently driving cars that could only be bought with cash. One of those guys was my boss and a good friend of mine so I know his situation very well. He was making 185K base salary excluding bonuses at the time of his divorce. 5 years after his divorce, he is a partner at our reasonably large company ... and he still has to rent a house. I had a separation, evaluated divorce and discovered that while I have a very good income, I would be financially stressed for sure. Of course, having kids is the real source of the financial stress. A divorce without kids would have far less of an impact.

Heck, maybe that's a step up for some women but I do agree that most married men do not leave their wife and children for 2-bit wh0res.


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

Roflmao.....Ms Taylor must come here holding the secrets of the universe. I feel so enlightened.

Well, I never used my price tagged vagina to needle my husband into marrying me but I do recall HIM proposing to me. I do believe he was aware - at 32 years of age - there were other women out there who might be sexually compelled to him, as you say. He should have considered that more prior to marrying if it was so important. 

Seriously, if men are hardwired to do this why do they continue to get married, over and over and over just knowing the "trap" they are falling into with that one needling vagina? Why is my FIL, married almost 60 years, telling me just yesterday he is just as happy with my MIL today as he was several decades back? Perhaps my MIL needled him using HER price tagged vagina and now he's too old to break free of her? Ah yes, that must be it. Funny, he's never cheated on her and yes, I absolutely believe him when he says so. My FIL is a man of integrity and character 
and isn't blind to other women, he just never acted on an outside attraction. Self control, it is possible after all! Whoda thunk? 

Even after I "spit out" three children I did not balloon up to 270 lbs. I weigh about 25lbs more than I did when we married over 20 years ago....hardly a case for repulsion, 135lbs compared to 110. He, however, has gained more weight than I have over the years. Clearly he's not "fat and gross" because he still gets attention from women.....too much and too far this time. 

And don't try to tell me women aren't as visual as men....one of the reasons, not the only, we got together in the first place was because of a very strong sexual attraction and I always appreciate a very good looking man (I just don't act on that 
appreciation when it's a man who isn't my husband!).

Anyhow, your post is all drivel and provides lame excuses for why
men cheat. If we all acted on these impulses we have the world would be a scary place to live in. I love food and if I didn't exercise self control, I would be 270 lbs or more. I like to drive fast but realize there are inherent dangers to myself and others in doing so....so I don't do it. 

It's time society to stop using excuses and dumbing down an 
entire gender. There are men who cheat and men who don't. Same for women. Where's the biochemistry in that difference? Cheating is a choice that people with issues make. No one trips over their **** into strange vagina. 

My dad was married to my mom back in the 70's, they eventually divorced. My dad realized monogamy/married life was not for him and he never married again so he would be free to do as he pleased. Which is exactly what he did until the day he died 1.5 years ago. He could have stayed married and snuck around and cheated but didn't (my mom tried that angle though!). From that point forward he lived life true to himself.

Life is made up of a long series of choices one makes.....some choose to act on every impulse they have and others don't. I'm glad I fall into the latter camp.

FWIW, all you sound like is a bitter xAP with an axe to grind. Good luck with that.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

In response to JSGW: Evidence of just one of mother nature's cures, the infamous defogger. Still then such men should send out their OWs to work double shifts to maintain the lifestyle their slice of cake cost them...another cure of mother nature's. In the end the OW realizes that the vagina at home is the one with the power. 

Too often the shock of betrayal renders the BS temporarily powerless and too often the WHs and OWs, try to use it to their advantage without realizing its temporary. Romance, sex, flirting is cheap, so are double Ds. So, confused55, it's not about type that gets betrayed, it's about the types that choose to be a marriage parasite and their hosts. Claim your power. It's usually for the benefit of your children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Where I come from, a warning is often issued to teen girls...Never touch a married man, you don't ever want the tears of his wife and children falling on you/ your life. The consequences are dire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho; said:


> Ha! Well then there are a lot of OW who are in for a surprise. I know quite a few guys with good careers and decent bank accounts who ended up bankrupt after a divorce. It was either that or live on ramen noodles. They HAD a house the OW could move into ... while they were married. Now they are renting. Some of them HAD really nice cars ... while they were married. Some of them are currently driving cars that could only be bought with cash. One of those guys was my boss and a good friend of mine so I know his situation very well. He was making 185K base salary excluding bonuses at the time of his divorce. 5 years after his divorce, he is a partner at our reasonably large company ... and he still has to rent a house. I had a separation, evaluated divorce and discovered that while I have a very good income, I would be financially stressed for sure. Of course, having kids is the real source of the financial stress. A divorce without kids would have far less of an impact.
> 
> Heck, maybe that's a step up for some women but I do agree that most married men do not leave their wife and children for 2-bit wh0res.


See, this is exactly it. The OW here imagined herself living in my house on the water, driving our cars, everything. Which only proves to me what little thought she put into it. Or, perhaps, she just isn't very smart there in fantasy land.

She didn't know WS when we lived in a 2 bedroom apartment with our oldest child 22+ years ago. While sharing one car with 100K+ miles that leaked oil like a sieve. Over the years we've had two more kids, saved money while we both work FT and always have, gradually did better financially and acquired more things.....like the big house on the water and nice cars. She wasn't there while we wrote out huge tuition checks or any of the other mundane, expensive things like that.

Oh no, she meets WS while he's already established like it happened overnight. Then of course, just remove my presence and move right into my life, right? No, not exactly. Take me out of the equation and that takes away about 45% of the joint annual income, and the OW earns less than half of what I do so she couldn't of made up for it on her own. Since her goal is to not work and have some plush life, well.....

Whoever else here said OW are lazy and don't want to do the work.....you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

confused55 said:


> Something I have begun to wonder about is what type of women do husbands cheat on? Is there a type?
> 
> Since this has happened to me, I've been thinking that almost all of the women I know who've had their husbands cheat are your typical really nice caring person who does everything around the house, cooks, bakes, does a lot with the kids, etc.
> 
> ...


I don't know what kind of woman gets cheated on so I'll leave my experience of it and let you decide.

Met nice man, dated, married. Had two beautiful children, worked damned hard, privided a home, was a great wife. Found out he was into seven different kinds of nasty porn, in addition to an affair. All the while he gaslighted, was controlling beyond what was expected of the average dog. Abusive - physically, emotionally and every other way that nobody even thought of. Found the courage to kick his scrawny rear into touch and divorced. Fast forward five years and involved with a delicious beatiful man who I love to fragments. He cheated on me (still in discovery/Mr Bond mode on that one) and am left wondering if it's me that attracts the lowlifes.

It probably is me. Still not sure what I do that makes it happen. Only really sure that I don't stand for it and am quite content to be alone.

I do not control anyone, I work hard, I am a caring other half and am told (probably a lot of borax) that I am not sexually unadventurous or unwilling to be intimate. I don't know what the profile is for getting cheated on but I do seem to be it. At my advanced age, I can say, it still sucks.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> What kind of people get mugged ?
> 
> What kind of people get raped ?


I didn't get either of those, I just got cheated on, twice.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I don't think it's a case of what kind of man/woman gets cheated on. It's more a case of what kind of man/woman cheats. No matter what sort of person you are, if you're in a relationship with a cheater, the likelihood of you being cheated on are high.


----------



## janefw (Jun 26, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> MsTaylor, your post is so full of utter nonsense it isn't even funny.
> 
> Ahh, would you be one who follows "progressive love" theory? The above sounds like that stuff spewed by the one who started that garbage.
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying that, because the post by "Ms Taylor" was one of the worst posts I ever saw. "They do it because they are human .." Yeah, whatever. So speaks a cheater.


----------



## janefw (Jun 26, 2012)

Louise7 said:


> am left wondering if it's me that attracts the lowlifes.
> 
> It probably is me. Still not sure what I do that makes it happen. Only really sure that I don't stand for it and am quite content to be alone.


No it's not you. You had the misfortune to meet two [email protected]@holes. It happens. But it's not your fault when someone cheats on you.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

The more appropriate question is, what kind of women/men mess around with married people? Or what kind of husbands/wives cheat on their spouses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

